# So, you want a brutally honest critique on your photo, huh?



## Markw (Nov 6, 2011)

Post it here.  Just make sure to check the threads back to see the critique.  

The method is simple.  Just post your photo here the same you would in any other thread, the photo is then up for critique. Members can start their own critique thread wherein they can quote the post from here (thus showing the photos) and critique the photos.

The only rules:
NO LINKS
Please limit your posts to 3 photos
Please limit your amount of active posts to 1 per week or at least until is has been critiqued by at least one person.
Please only post photos in this thread, general comments and critiques are to be kept for the various critique threads.
If you are starting a critique thread please be prepared to critique more than one photo, the idea is to have a running series of critiques. If you just want to critique one or two please do PM the person in question with your critique

I look forward to seeing your photos. :mrgreen:
Thanks for stopping by.  
Mark


Currently running critique threads (PM Mark/Overread to have your thread added to the list)
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/262598-markw-brutally-honest-critiques.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/262599-skieurs-brutally-honest-critiques.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...e-so-you-want-brutally-honest-critique-2.html


Note for those following the thread originally some posts were "lost" due to the due to the divide (ie they didn't fit either of the two new threads ideally). For this "missing" content please see:
Moved content


----------



## Fishpaste (Nov 6, 2011)

I think that most posters like to start their own threads and go from there. You ought to stop by more often and insert your critiques there!

Well, just to humor you a bit and spam the forums a bit more:

















Have fun...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 6, 2011)

.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 6, 2011)

Do cell phone pics count?  Thoughts on my friend Renee pic?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2011)

Okay, here are four images that should look okay on the web at the teensie-tiny size we're allowed here. Most of my web images are much larger than the allowed size here, and look like crap when re-sized and served by my host, which is pBase. All four of these were shot with my FujiFilm S2 Pro 6 megapixel camera.

photo 1--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sunrise Superman


photo 2--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Reflected Fall


photo 3--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chives


photo 4--
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Whimsical Glass


----------



## Overread (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah but showing things up in the forum is a great way to share the fun too 

or have long raving arguments with people - whichever suits your fancy  

and eh I'll throw a pic up too even though I've really not got anything recent worth tearing into  buut:





spider


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll bite!
Here are 3 from my last football game of the season
1.





2.





3.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 7, 2011)

Here, I'll give 'er a whirl:


----------



## Fishpaste (Nov 7, 2011)

Looking for some critique on this one.. I do have the nagging suspicion that I missed the focus:


----------



## matthewm (Nov 7, 2011)

An opinion on this dirty shot?!


----------



## ADavis85 (Nov 7, 2011)

Alright, I'll bite. Just one for now. Taken with my Minolta X-700, ASA 800 film. Sorry...didn't take notes on shutter speed etc.


----------



## usayit (Nov 8, 2011)

I have to give a thumbs up to the OP.   Most of his comments have been fair and constructive... something that many threads here in the TPF don't offer.

I'll play along....   Posting one at a time.


----------



## mishele (Nov 8, 2011)

Let the fun begin!!


----------



## jake337 (Nov 8, 2011)

1











2











3


----------



## JMBriggs (Nov 8, 2011)

Tear it up! I was trying to get some feed back on a c&c post but no one would tear it apart so I knew what to improve on!


----------



## sizemoreoutdoors (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## arfeliciano21 (Nov 8, 2011)

2 by arfeliciano21, on Flickr


----------



## CMfromIL (Nov 9, 2011)

I'll play 

1.






2.





3.


----------



## ghache (Nov 9, 2011)

Here some random shots for you to critique.


----------



## camz (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## kundalini (Nov 10, 2011)

Taken while standing on the deck of a boat bobbing in the water.


----------



## JMBriggs (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok Mark! Can you do another for me? 

I know the context of how I took this irrelevant, but I will tell you anyways!
I had my lens set to AF and I was trying to get water pics... Well the camera just wouldn't pull it into focus, so I switched to Manual and then I found that even though the puddle was OOF to my eyes my camera could focus it! I thought that was the bee's knees! So this is a fav... Even if it might be crap...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 10, 2011)

I feel like I want a rollicking good ass-kicking with this one...no filter, just major condensation...


----------



## TCD photography (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Mitch2742 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Markw (Nov 12, 2011)

I've updated my thread with all the current photos being critiqued.

Mark


----------

